

Google Calendar now has tasks - philfreo
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/tasks-now-in-calendar-too.html

======
tophat02
Great, now give me a tasks.app on my iPhone and let it sync with Google,
Outlook, and Apple tasks through mail.app.

Please??

~~~
mikeryan
There is an app called "Things" (which is like pretty much a Tasks.app) this
can sync with iCal which I sync with Google Calendar - that I sync with my
iPhone using NuevaSync.

Note I don't use Outlook, but if it supports caldav this whole thing should
work.

All that being said, right now it looks like Google Calendar doesn't support
writing "To Do's" over caldav I get this error

"HTTP/1.1 403 Google Calendar doesn't support storing of "To Do" (VTODO)
components" to operation CalDAVWriteEntityQueueableOperation"

But maybe, this feature will shortly be enabled.

------
mikeryan
Why do these cool new features always seem to take a while to trickle into the
Google domain versions?

~~~
mrduncan
You can turn on new services and pre-release features in google for domains -
[http://www.google.com/support/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answ...](http://www.google.com/support/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=82691)

~~~
mikeryan
brilliant! thanks...

------
gsiener
Does this support CalDAV as well?

------
gojomo
And, all future applicants for Google jobs will be evaluated on the basis of
their historic efficiency in entering and finishing their own Google Calendar
tasks.

Just kidding -- I think.

~~~
Sephr
I'd imagine that everyone on the Gmail team has the "Finish Gmail Gold" task
still unfinished and never, _ever_ , plan on doing it.

------
zeedotme
this is a few days old people, what's going on? :P

------
ryanvm
Great scoop, Phil.

